# that twat rory mcgrath ruined QI



## lostexpectation (Oct 14, 2005)

i thought the last few weeks of this show have been hilarious for a quiz show about everything and nothing, one of the few shows i make a point of watching (well it and it guest can be patchy) then rory mc grath comes along and ruins it by doing the same thing he did when he was on They think its all over, cheat and spoil the show!

He obviously finds the producer or whoever has the questions and reads and memorizes them, and then answers all the questions two quickly and accurately, ruining the spontainaty and genius of the show. Why. You supposed to be a comedian the answers arn't the point!!

Im so annoyed at him the snivelling git.

I was watching it and I said to my Dad, don't you remember watching They think it's all over and him cheating and learning the answers before the show for a like a whole series before they stopped him?

ps Have I got news is on later 11.50 (why so late) jack dee presenting


----------



## JTG (Oct 14, 2005)

I enjoyed it, laughed like a drain.

Maybe he just knows lots of stuff, it is possible.


----------



## marksims68 (Oct 15, 2005)

IMHO Rory Mcgrath is an extremely intelligent and cohersive man, which is why Steven Fry liked him so much.

Any man that can recite the periodic table AND know the latin for the common shag is intelligent in my book.  Plus he quoted logarythms and other mathematical stuff.

Oh, he also can recite ANY passage from any Shakespeare play, that for me is intelligence.

Shame he's a gooner........

Mark.


----------



## soulman (Oct 15, 2005)

Only caught the tail end of it but I thought Mcgrath was okay. QI  is a really  funny programme and much under rated.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 15, 2005)

I find Rory McGrath tedious and smug who seems to have made a career out of puerile knob jokes. And I have heard from someone who comes into contact with him on occasions that he is an arrogant twat.


----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 15, 2005)

lostexpectation said:
			
		

> i thought the last few weeks of this show have been hilarious for a quiz show about everything and nothing



I thought tonight's was the first in a new series. Have I missed some?
I thought Rory was excellent - it's well known he's a brainy fellow. I think he's better suited to something like 'QI' than he is to 'They Think It's All Over'.

Don't know which tv region you're in but 'HIGNFY' was on at 9.30....


----------



## lostexpectation (Oct 15, 2005)

*well then he missed the point*

he may have knowledge but he always knew the exactly phrasing of the answers on the cards in both shows... not just answering in his own words. 

the point of the show is to make jokes in an attempt to guess the answer not actually answer the question its not mastermind.

answering the question like he did straight away is not how to play these games he must know that having been on one for 5 years?

it was a very poor show only rescued by carr and locke


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 15, 2005)

Actually i think QI has been deliberatly putting supposedly stupid comedians on to up the fry is clever factor, and they were caught out by mgrath. I personally cant stand him, and used to read the 'Viz' column detailing the whereabouts and sightings of r mgrath regularly, so I could make sure i didnt bump into him. And then I did, in Oxford  . Anyway RM should be beaten severly for being so rude to David Gower   .


----------



## rednblack (Oct 15, 2005)

only a thick retard would think you'd have to cheat to know the answers


----------



## Neva (Oct 15, 2005)

deleted


----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 15, 2005)

The real mistake was putting Jimmy Fucking Carr on there. He's got nothing to contribute; he's stupid and unfunny but he thinks he's a smart arse. 
Plus he looks like an half-melted waxwork of an abortion.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 15, 2005)

If he had cheated, why did he mention so many alarm-sounding wrong answers?


----------



## marksims68 (Oct 15, 2005)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> The real mistake was putting Jimmy Fucking Carr on there. He's got nothing to contribute; he's stupid and unfunny but he thinks he's a smart arse.
> Plus he looks like an half-melted waxwork of an abortion.




Just the mention of his name makes me want to drown things..........


----------



## jasoon (Oct 15, 2005)

TV quiz shows have the questions and answers pre scripted and learned so whats the problem|?


----------



## JoePolitix (Oct 15, 2005)

lostexpectation said:
			
		

> Im so annoyed at him the snivelling git.
> 
> I was watching it and I said to my Dad, don't you remember watching They think it's all over and him cheating and learning the answers before the show for a like a whole series before they stopped him?



It gets worse I'm afraid, next episode features Jeremy Clarkson!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 15, 2005)

jasoon said:
			
		

> TV quiz shows have the questions and answers pre scripted and learned so whats the problem|?



Indeed. They'll be thinking HIGNFY is entirely spontaneous, next


----------



## jasoon (Oct 15, 2005)

I know its terrible, especially some of the 'hilarious' lines which producers pay the guests to recite-quite cringeworthy


----------



## lostexpectation (Oct 16, 2005)

*both*

yes so when someone answers the questions straight off, without playing with them for humour it ruins the show.


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 16, 2005)

jasoon said:
			
		

> TV quiz shows have the questions and answers pre scripted and learned so whats the problem|?


It takes six researchers three months each series to supply Fry with the required encyclopaedic knowledge.


----------



## soulman (Oct 16, 2005)

You don't say. It's still one of the best tv programmes of its type around.


----------



## jasoon (Oct 16, 2005)

I dont like Fry either- why do people think he's funny?   He sounds nasal and is a nerd, har har


----------



## soulman (Oct 16, 2005)

It's just a question of personal taste. You probably like stuff that I don't.


----------



## aqua (Oct 18, 2005)

I love QI

I think Stephen Fry is fab  in a weird way


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 16, 2016)

and a bump is required here


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2016)

aqua said:


> I love QI
> 
> I think Stephen Fry is fab  in a weird way


How do you feel about it now?


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> How do you feel about it now?


If I watched tv I might have an opinion.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 16, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> and a bump is required here


Why?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 16, 2016)

to keep the site topical


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> to keep the site topical


To stay in the bumping premiership


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 16, 2016)

totally topical


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 16, 2016)

One of the most persistently / apparently drunk and openly hostile blokes I had the displeasure of occasionally encountering over 4 (+?) years spent in Cambridge. Seemed to actively hate the fact that anyone might recognise him, so was actively keen to tell people to tuck off, often before they'd had any chance to twig who the fuck he might be.

Struck me as a particularly unhappy bloke. And reminded me quite a bit of an uncle.

Obv. no comments on the current accusations.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 16, 2016)

Still less of a cunt than Alan Davies though obviously.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 16, 2016)

I don't know anyone who has ever had a good word to say about him.


----------

